# Logging Face Reports/Injury Reports



## StIhL MaGnUm (Feb 19, 2003)

Here's the link to them all

http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/injury/traumalgface.html


Thanks Rob


----------



## WillClimb (Mar 5, 2003)

Doesn't make me feel any better seeing all the accidents in South Carolina. Is it true?? Are we stupid here in SC???

Maybe it's just that logging is SC's biggest money maker so....more logging....more logging accidents. Yeah, I'll go with that one.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 6, 2003)

Welcom back Will, long time no read.


----------



## WillClimb (Mar 18, 2003)

I know, I've been a busy man. And a man without a computer for a long while.....well, without a modem anyway.

Running the tree service full time now and we are still surviving.


----------

